# Running Tally of Scores



## Robk (Mar 15, 2007)

I'll post here for now on scores received and pigs caught.

I'll create an Excell Spread for this over the weekend.


Boar #1 from GAHOGHUNTER from 3/14
Rob=8
BB=  7
Strut=8
_________
       23



Boar #2  GaHogHunter  3/17
Rob=  7
BB=6
Strut= 6
_________
20
Caught's boar of 3/19/07

Rob= 8
BB=8
Strut=8
__________
24



Sticker's boar of 3/20/07
Rob= 6
BB
Strut=6
__________
12

Hawg Dawg
Robk=8
BB
Strut=9

Season Total Final Scores
GaHogHunt=43
Caught=  24
hawg dawg=
UPDATED 10/1


----------



## gahoghntr (Mar 17, 2007)

*our first hog of the contest 03/14/2007*

we caught this hog last nite 03/14/07 at 9:30 pm he ways 156 lbs i did not stick my fingers in his mouth to measure his teeth but i am guessing they are about 1 3/4  - 2"  he is still alive.yal will not believe this but we bayed this hog rite beside the road  and when we thurned the catch dog loose the hog broke bay and hit andy on the leg and knocked ron our other bro in law to the ground , running wide open he ran into thge back bumper of the truck about 30 yards away and knocked himself out cold. we were kinda shocked for a second then ran over and grabbed him before he came too, should have had 2 more but i think they were olympic hogs cause they left and the dogs never stopped them.PS noone was injuried  except maybe some feelings.






[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## gahoghntr (Mar 17, 2007)

*St. patricks day pig 03/17/2007*

caught this one this morning just after daylight nothing special dogs bayed him and the bull dog caught him. this was the only one we got after. 164 lbs  1 3/4 teeth.






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Robk (Mar 17, 2007)

Updated 3/17

StrutRut is out of town til tomorrow evening.  Will post updated scores as I recieve them


----------



## Robk (Mar 18, 2007)

Guy's,
I'll be down in Carrollton for the next few months for my new Job.  

I'll get on here as often as possible to check for new hog pics and such.  

If anyone needs to get ahold of me try my cell, 770-238-6145.


Good luck.

Rob


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 18, 2007)

Thats what im talking about,nice hog.The smallest big teeth hog I have ever seen.He would go on the wall!Brian


----------



## xjd33x (Mar 18, 2007)

Awesome catches! I'd like to get in on a group hunt.


----------



## caught (Mar 19, 2007)

*my turn*

Here is a hog we caught Sunday morning around 8:30am. He found him the deepest little hole in a creek he could find to make sure I froze my but off getting him out. He weighed in at 188lbs and had at least 2inches of teeth but wouldnt let me measure them! He worked my best two curs over pretty hard before my bulldog shut him down so I will be out of the woods for a couple of weeks............UPDATE  3-22-07. DOGS SEEM TO BE FINE. LOOKS LIKE WE MAY BE BACK IN THE WOODS SUNDAY IF THE WOUNDS LOOK OK WHEN I REMOVE THE STAPLES SATURDAY. WE STILL GOT TO CATCH THIS HOGS GRAND DADDY THAT WE SAW A MONTH OR SO AGO. WHERE THE HECK ARE THOSE JUDGES. GET ON THE STICK!


----------



## gahoghntr (Mar 19, 2007)

nice hog, sorry to here about your dogs.


----------



## Jesse James (Mar 19, 2007)

Thats a good one , bad teeth too. Sorry about the dogs


----------



## dognducks (Mar 19, 2007)

Caughts #1 Boar

Rob=
BB= 
Strut=8
______




hey guys if you could keep the congrats for other pages. it makes it hard to find were we need to post scores for the hogs. it would be greatly appreciated. thanks
Zach


----------



## xjd33x (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice one! Sorry about your dogs.


----------



## sticker (Mar 20, 2007)

*CAUGHT HOG*

187 POUND BOAR CAUGHT IN WORTH COUNTY WITH 1" TEETH


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Mar 20, 2007)

Caught, man that's one mean looking boar. ........congrats


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 22, 2007)

It's been requested that this thread be used as a "score sheet" only.  If that is the wish of the thread started, and all are in agreement, let's try and keep it that way.

Thanks


----------



## Robk (Mar 28, 2007)

UPDATED 3/28/07


Sorry for the delay guys...  I started a new job last week in carrollton that had me working 65 hours last week.

I'll try to get access to the net from someplace while I'm down there.

Rob

This message will be deleted tomorrow night.

Delton, please delete any messages not by the competitors or judges please.


Thanks again

R


----------



## KING'S OWNER (Apr 18, 2007)

NOTHING HAS BEEN POSTED LATELY. YALL STILL AT IT?


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 18, 2007)

Small hogs here man.Me and my brother sticker got one in here and two of the three ppl that was judging hasnt put any score or anything.I know its just for fun but they are the ones that wanted to judge it not me!!


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 16, 2007)

200 Pound Boar, 3-Inch Cutters.


----------



## afowlerhogman (Jul 16, 2007)

nice hog ... how was it taken? Is it still alive?


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 16, 2007)

*hog*

we caught it with 3 cur dogs and yes its still alive right now


----------



## Blue Iron (Jul 16, 2007)

If ya'll are needing another judge to pick up the slack, let me know.  I get on here several times a day.


----------



## Jesse James (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats a good one hawg dawg, nice set of cutters. I`ll still  throw a collar at whoever we decide is the winner.


----------



## caught (Jul 16, 2007)

Blue Iron said:


> If ya'll are needing another judge to pick up the slack, let me know.  I get on here several times a day.



Lets try to find someone that doesn't work with two of the contestants. no offense.


----------



## afowlerhogman (Jul 17, 2007)

*hog*




hawg dawg said:


> we caught it with 3 cur dogs and yes its still alive right now



Don't take it personally, just never been able to stick a tape measure in ones mouth while pulling his lips down. Maybe he likes his picture taken, he he he


----------



## bud 123 (Jul 18, 2007)

*taking  measurements*

we had a hat over his eye and the one with his hand around his mouth is alittle braver then i am too.i done the tape measure thing that was close anuff for me.but it did take a few wasted shots to get one u could see and to keep all ower hands still on.and yes we only had three curs on it but a pit with close by.and only got one cut up pretty good.he was supose to be the one to bay well he normally does but desided he wanted to play too that night and never barked .he yelped when the hog cut him and got wright back on him.must be time for him a cut vest now not just a cut collar.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 18, 2007)

no offense taken,but thats mild compared to some of the stuff i have done


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 20, 2007)

I may be crazy as h#!% to go in the bush and catch a hog and bring him out alive but I still got enough sense to keep my nubs from his ears back.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 23, 2007)

I AIN'T SKEERED I WAS ONE HANDED FELL IN WOOD CHIPPER.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh I see you aint skeered of a moving hog but dont trip like ya did on the wood chipper.


----------



## hawg dawg (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## gatormeup (Jul 30, 2007)

*congrats!!!!*

awesome hogs hawg dawg and bud321!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gatormeup (Jul 30, 2007)

sorry bud 123, i am dislexic i guess!!!!


----------



## hawg dawg (Sep 10, 2007)

caught a good barr hog early saturday morning for the contest dont know what he weighed he broke a 300lb scale.


----------



## Robk (Sep 10, 2007)

need some pics of his tusks if you can still get them


Rob


----------



## bud 123 (Sep 10, 2007)

*pic*

the cam was full and we thought we had pic of the teeth but didnt.they where only 2".


----------



## gahoghntr (Sep 11, 2007)

thought the pics where supposed to be taken of the hogs tied and still alive.


----------



## hawg dawg (Sep 11, 2007)

they are, I did not have a camera on me when we  caught him. I held it till the others caught up,and a young man came in to take him:


----------



## afowlerhogman (Sep 11, 2007)

Rules, Rules, Rules.


----------



## hawg dawg (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah,you are right !!


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 12, 2007)

Also it ended at first of deer season I thought.


----------



## Robk (Sep 12, 2007)

yes it's for caught hogs that are tied.  I thought we were gonna run it til the end of the year due to the heat of summer.

R


----------



## gahoghntr (Sep 13, 2007)

Robk said:


> yes it's for caught hogs that are tied.  I thought we were gonna run it til the end of the year due to the heat of summer.
> 
> R



thats what i thought also. and there are still some hogs that have not been scored.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 13, 2007)

I hear ya buddy I thought me and sticker were the only ones that saw that.I have asked about the scoring before and never heard anything else about it.


----------



## Robk (Sep 14, 2007)

I've sent messages to BB and StrutRut to no result as well.

R


----------



## dognducks (Sep 30, 2007)

sorry rob never got the message. 9 for the last pig


----------



## gahoghntr (Oct 1, 2007)

whose last hog  the last one by hawg dawg should not get a score it was dead in the photo and th ere are other hogs that need scoring as well


----------

